# Going to put a Comp together for my boss what do you ppl think ?



## DOM (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, he didnt want to spend that much or just doesnt want to. but its going to just be for he can do some work at home and get on the net cuz the comp he has is slow and its like 5-6 years old he told me it cant run the net fast  and for his kids to do homework so he picked the Pentium D 805 cuz it was 95 bucks so heres the sutff i plan on showing him

Case 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811147037
HD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822144701
CD Burner
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827136059
Widescreen LCD Monitor 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16824112002
PS
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16817182032
Speakers
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16836121119
Keyboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16823126171
RAM(X2)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16820161657
Cpu 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16819116001
OS
http://www.ebuszone.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6_11_30&products_id=37
cuz on the OS you can upgrade to SP2 for free on Microsoft website right i think i did that with my moms comp just want to make sure 
Microsoft Office 2003 Student/Teacher Edition
http://www.ebuszone.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=49
Mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813131578
 should i get a cheap card or is there a good ocing mobo with Onboard Video or with one pci-x slot, if a card NVIDIA or ATi 
thanks in advance


----------



## Chewy (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks great but that cd dvd burner link shows just a cd burner, maybe they wont be burning movies though and could save a few bucks there.


----------



## DOM (Oct 22, 2006)

Chewy said:


> Looks great but that cd dvd burner link shows just a cd burner, maybe they wont be burning movies though and could save a few bucks there.



oh lol cd burner, so any help help on the mobo/video card? and on the Xp you can upgrade to Sp2 right ?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 22, 2006)

You should build the computer like its going to last 5 or 6 years. He will do that again, so plain for the future in your build./


----------



## Chewy (Oct 22, 2006)

donno about a good mobo for you but you prob wont really need a vid card unless his kids are into playing games. I believe sp2 is like a patch type thing, well yeah I think my computer dled it for free so you should be fine there.


----------



## DOM (Oct 22, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> You should build the computer like its going to last 5 or 6 years. He will do that again, so plain for the future in your build./



well wouldnt this last cuz its just going to be for work, net, kids to do school work thats it no games so what do you think i should change?


----------



## DOM (Oct 22, 2006)

Chewy said:


> donno about a good mobo for you but you prob wont really need a vid card unless his kids are into playing games. I believe sp2 is like a patch type thing, well yeah I think my computer dled it for free so you should be fine there.



well a cheap card just for the screen or if theres a cheap mobo with Onboard Video


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 22, 2006)

You should put as much memory in it as possible for one thing, because those types of people install all sorts of crap(4 gigs)/At least put a X1300 in it or the Nvidia ver, for things like Google earth and so on. I would also put in the low grade core due because it will last longer.

5/6years, thats a long time, and they will do it again.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 22, 2006)

I dont think you need to change anything but I dont know anything about p4/p-d motherboards or which ones are good elc.

  How much is this costing about so far.

 and if he does decide to go with a core duo, you should get either this ds-3 mobo (it doesent have the shitty intel northbridge like the s3 http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=19870&vpn=GA-965P-S3&manufacture=Gigabyte) theres an abit thats seposed to be fairly cheap and good aswell. the e6300 is $185 at newegg.

 $95 is a great price on a cpu but the core duo e6300 overclocks very well on the ds-3 motherboard also that motherboard has nice on board sound to go with those logitech speakers and prob good onboard grafics (he might not really need a grafics card if its just for work/homework/microsoft word elc.)


----------



## devinXkillyou (Oct 22, 2006)

i wouldnt stick with the onboard video. ur going to want to get a descent card to take some pressure of the mobo.


----------



## DOM (Oct 22, 2006)

devinXkillyou said:


> i wouldnt stick with the onboard video. ur going to want to get a descent card to take some pressure of the mobo.



the mobo doesnt have Onboard Video


----------



## DOM (Oct 22, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> You should put as much memory in it as possible for one thing, because those types of people install all sorts of crap(4 gigs)/At least put a X1300 in it or the Nvidia ver, for things like Google earth and so on. I would also put in the low grade core due because it will last longer.
> 
> 5/6years, thats a long time, and they will do it again.



so which kind of ram is good and cheap for 4 gigs so what do you mean low grade core from the PD's  cuz this is the the lowest one from the PD's


----------



## Chewy (Oct 22, 2006)

I edited my post but I gues I should say you should get a grafics card to lighten the load on the mobo as devix said.

 1 gig should work fine just tell him not to be noob and have like 50 programs running in his toolbar, I'm sure you could fix him up if he had to much running.


----------



## DOM (Oct 22, 2006)

Chewy said:


> I edited my post but I gues I should say you should get a grafics card to lighten the load on the mobo as devix said.
> 
> 1 gig should work fine just tell him not to be noob and have like 50 programs running in his toolbar, I'm sure you could fix him up if he had to much running.



yea i showed him the C2D but i guess he wanted the 805 cuz it was $95 and well the toal with the sutff i picked is Total:  $954.27 with s/h


----------



## strick94u (Oct 23, 2006)

should get a mother board that will do conroe later a mistake I just made if I would have spent a little more a simple upgrade later would be nicer than the whole board. but you know when a got a hyper threading 478 a few years ago it was supposed to be good for 2 years and that was bs sooo.... dont listen to me


----------

